# Apalachicola bay/ St. Joe bay



## orbiting headquarters

Over here for the week. 
No action whatsoever. Fished Ap Bay this evening/afternoon, yesterday evening/Monday evening. Fished St. Joe Tuesday, headed back tomorrow.
Been throwing doa variants and gulps. Wind has been crazy. Not a single bite.
At least I am still on my first pack of gulps... 
The mullet are around, not thick, but here and there.
The kids did catch some hermit crabs and starfish...does that count?


----------



## smooth move

find the oysters and fish over them with a popping cork and shrimp or a gulp shrimp. try the pass during tide movement and deep holes in the river.


----------



## NoMoSurf

My buddy was there last week KILLING the snapper, triggers, and poagies. He even hooked a few BIG grouper that had their way with his medium tackle. All of this right outside the mouth of St Joe bay in a 17ft boat. 
Gotta LOVE Mexico Beach/St Joe!


----------



## DANTheJDMan

We were there two weeks ago and fished the beach on Cape San Blas most of the time.
I'm a surf kind of guy and a bait soaker. We caught a bunch of sharks 30+ bonnet heads up to 48+ sand bars a couple of small black tips.
One 36" that I could not identify......it was brown and had a pointed nose but it had white a 1/2 inch fringe on its dorsal and pectoral fins. It had a bad attitude too and was really pissed off. My bigger surf rod got spooled that night. 
I was using really fresh dead shrimp I got at the fish market on the road to Port St. Joe and cut up spot and whiting that we caught. 
We only caught a handful of whiting that were eating size. There were a couple of old guys fishing at the beginning of the rock seawall that were slaying 12+ inch whiting on every cast. 
I'm not a rock kind of guy even though we did try it and caught some big whiting. 
I saw a nice sheepy come out to a young kid. 
We caught one small pomp. We were there just a couple of weeks too early for this year. Great place to fish. All the yankees from up yonder would see us bowed up and come down and ask what kind of bait we were using. I told them shrimp that you would eat...............................not the pink frozen stuff they sell at the bait shop here. 
We wanted to catch pomps but totally failed............We had a great time fishing and catching.


----------



## MrFish

Hit dry bar on a moving tide. Hit the reeds for reds. Or you can got to Government cut for some big bulls.


----------



## orbiting headquarters

Finally had some luck today. Put the yak out of th stone, eagle harbor..
Put away the doa,cal,and other plastics. Threw on a black and silver mirrolure, trolled it behind me while I paddled out past the 2nd sand bar, about 3/4 mile out...was not in the water for a minute...spanish mackeral. Woohoo. Paddled out some more, wind was tough,
about 20 minutes later another, so I just drift for awhile throwing another rod with a gold flake mirrolure, hit it right at the boat, and cut me off...arghhh, so he's wearing my mirrolure as a hood ornament. Tied on a pink/chrome one, tossed it a while, left the other trolling behind me, another mack. Decided to head in, a lot of paddling against the wind to drift back into the grass.
So, nothing else, but was happy I got what I did. 
Would have covered more areas(s), but the wind has been 10-15 everyday this week, and I was fishing alone, call me cautious...and old. Was a good day.


----------



## panhandleslim

Good report. Which style Mirrolure were you using?


----------



## orbiting headquarters

pretty sure it was the 17 model. Black back chrome belly.


----------



## silverking

St Joe can be tough. And also fantastic. Sounds like your timing was just a bit off for the trout. I've done well there on DOA shrimp but the grass is slow to get growing this spring.


----------



## orbiting headquarters

ya, the grass has barely sprouted, did see some schools of baitfish popping the surface. Not a single pinfish anywhere that I saw. I know, it's still a bit early. 
Definitely want to go back when it warms up and fishing is in full swing.
Beautiful area.


----------



## silverking

It certainly is. First-timers can believe how beautiful it is.

Tight lines and keep at it.


----------



## NoMoSurf

I've fished Mexico Beach/St Joe for 15-20 years. I've never caught anything on Gulp or DOA. Spooks are good at daylight, spoons, or really shiny jerkbaits are great. And of course live and dead bait work well.


----------

